

On Applying OOP Concepts to CSS - webology
http://jeffcroft.com/blog/2009/may/20/applying-oop-concepts-css/

======
jeroen
There are two flaws in this article.

 _For simplicity, let’s call them .box, .box-rounded, .box-rounded, .box-wide,
.box-rounded-wide, and so forth. You can see that several of these would be
required to cover all the possible box styles. And what's worse, each of them
includes a lot of duplicate code._

There is no reason to repeat the basic box css in this situation. Just do .a,
.b, .c { basic box css here }

 _I'd never actually use a class name like .box-rounded-wide, and I hope you
wouldn't, either. It just makes for a good example._

If this is a real-world situation it shouldn't be too hard to come up with a
real-world example. (If it isn't, there's no reason to talk about it)

------
Jakob
About Compass not being the solution: "The problem is simply that most
designers and CSS authors aren’t programmers."

Well, they don’t have to anymore. Who needs a "CSS author" or a designer who
writes code? Thanks to solutions like Compass, I, as a programmer, gladly do
this myself and let the designer, well, design.

